# Pulled squirrel samies Qview



## tony111 (Jan 31, 2013)

Had some large squirrels in the freezer I needed to get smoked so I thought I would share here how I do them. I soak in a tender quick brine for a couple of days , rinse and throw on some pepper, onions, crushed corriander and this time added a few jap.peppers and put in my pressure cooker for 30 min. at high pressure.

 













skeetersyote017_zpsaa66aa6f.jpg



__ tony111
__ Jan 31, 2013






This makes it fall off the bone tender..even on these old tough guys. Just have to be carefull getting it onto the smoke rack













skeetersyote018_zpsf1e3079e.jpg



__ tony111
__ Jan 31, 2013






ready for the MES and some hickory and sasafrass smoke for 2 1/2 hours 













skeetersyote019_zps583086fc.jpg



__ tony111
__ Jan 31, 2013






out of the smoker and let cool a bit and start pulling













skeetersyote025_zps5c666a52.jpg



__ tony111
__ Jan 31, 2013






This is sort of labor intensive but the final result is worth it. A tub full of smoked squirrel in the frig makes for some quick and tasty samies for the next couple of days













skeetersyote026_zps686d7155.jpg



__ tony111
__ Jan 31, 2013






Unless my son and his squirrel dog show up for lunch !!! 

Thanks for looking


----------



## smoking b (Jan 31, 2013)

That looks really good man!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Some good eatin there  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I usually add a bit of lovage too when I'm soaking mine...  Now I have the need to make some


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice! Sounds like a great way to get tender smoked squirrel. Thanks for the post.

  Mike


----------



## toby bryant (Jan 31, 2013)

Tony, thanks for posting.  I have been looking to a different way to prepare tree rat, lol.  We usually slow cook them in a crock pot so they get tender.  Pulled squirrel sammies sounds tasty.

What temp do you set your MES at?


----------



## roadkill cafe (Jan 31, 2013)

That sounds really good!! Never had squirrel smoked, only fried with bisquits and gravy. Love it and miss it. Wish I could get some down here to try smoked.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 31, 2013)

looks like good eating rat. not sure why you needed the TQ since you cooked right away.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## tony111 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks guys....I start of at 140 and don't turn it on until I load the squirrel.  The heat from being in the pressure cooker helps bring it up to temp. I put my chips in right away and check every 1/2 hour or so...bump the temp up 10 degrees if it has stopped heating. I usually end up at 160. The jap peppers had no taste to them when they came out off the smoker so I tossed them.After eating the first samie it had the pepper taste. The cooker must have zapped the flavor out of them but it carried through in the meat. The tender quik gives the meat a nice pink color and I like the salt flavor.I use it to inject tongues and heart also. If I don't get to them for 4 or 5 days or sometimes longer I don't worry about them in it.


----------



## mobedda (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks Awesome!,,See..You can smoke...... Anything!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice Tony...

Showed your q-view to the squirrels hangin 'round my place and they are a little nervous now....

Cleanin' the shotgun right now!

Bill


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks good!

I love squirrel!


~Martin


----------



## kansas plowboy (Apr 6, 2014)

Thanks tony111 the recipe is just what I was looking for


----------



## leah elisheva (Apr 6, 2014)

WOW Tony111!! That looks tremendous and I applaud the fabulous job! I want to taste!!!! Cheers!!! - Leah


----------



## backtothebush (Apr 14, 2014)

I know this is an older post, but my build is nearing completion and I have been browsing recipes. I have never tried squirrel. Can someone please give me an idea of what it tastes like? And what kind of squirrels? Up here in Canada we have red and grey. we have blacks on the west coast, but not where I live. Im interested, in what they taste like, as it seems that popping a squirrel out of a tree while camping is a good way to keep myself fed. In Canada, squirrel isnt a common animal that is hunted for food anymore, thats why I have never tasted it.


----------



## shootitnsmokeit (Apr 14, 2014)

Kind of like dark meat chicken.  Try deep frying them you will love it.


----------



## backtothebush (Apr 14, 2014)

Sounds delicious to me!


----------



## tony111 (Apr 15, 2014)

I think it taste more like bald eagle than chicken. [ just kidding ] Just give it a try ,if you like most wild game I think you will enjoy it. I am the type of person that will eat most anything if I like the taste, from tongue to tail and don't let my brain get hung up on what it is. Squirrel tends to be a tough meat do to the muscle tone required to all that climbing . My grandmother used to fry it slow in a cast iron pan for hours and it was fall off the bone tender and make a killer gravy I have tried this with failed results.  This method is my best effort to recreate that and add that great smoke flavor. Good luck to you


----------



## wildcat706 (Jul 10, 2014)

Backtothebush said:


> I know this is an older post, but my build is nearing completion and I have been browsing recipes. I have never tried squirrel. Can someone please give me an idea of what it tastes like? And what kind of squirrels? Up here in Canada we have red and grey. we have blacks on the west coast, but not where I live. Im interested, in what they taste like, as it seems that popping a squirrel out of a tree while camping is a good way to keep myself fed. In Canada, squirrel isnt a common animal that is hunted for food anymore, thats why I have never tasted it.


Tastes more like a tough boot with chicken flavor I smoked some it was very good but somewhat dry.


----------

